#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός κόστους μέχρι τα μπετά!

## Giovanni

Καλησπέρα.
Προσπαθώ να υπολογίσω στό περίπου, το κόστος οικοδομής που αποτελείται από Υπόγειο, Πυλωτή, Α' Όροφο και δώμα.
Πρόκειται για εκτίμηση εφόσον έχω μόνο ένα τοπογραφικό στα χέρια μου, μιάς και δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα μελέτες.
Οι υπολογισμοί αφορούν υποτιθέμενη οικοδομή που αποτελείται απο:
Υπόγειο κάλυψης 113,24μ2, 
Πυλωτή κάλυψης 113,24 εκ των οποίων τα 17,00μ2 είναι η είσοδος, 
Α' Όροφος 89,76 δόμηση, 17,00 κλιμακοστασιο, Ανοικτό Η/Χ 6,48μ2 και 20,00μ2 βεράντες, 
Δώμα 17,00μ2.
Προσπαθώντας   να εκτιμήσω το κόστος εργασιών μέχρι τα μπετά έβγαλα περίπου 97000ευρω ( χωματουργικες εργασίες, σύνδεση υδραυλικών, αποχέτευσης με το κεντρικό σύστημα, Ηλεκτρικές εργασίες, Εργασίες μονώσεων, υγρομονωσεις, θερμομονωσεις, Εργασίες Μπετου, καθαριότητες μπάζων οικοδομής).
Παρολαυτα συνάδελφος με εμπειρία  με αστραπιαίο τρόπο μάλιστα, μου τα υπολογίζει σε 60000 ευρω.
Υπάρχει κάποιος "Μπούσουλας" ο οποίος να μπορεί να βοηθά για τέτοιου είδους εκτιμήσεις, όταν δεν έχουμε σχέδια και πρέπει να δώσουμε μόνο μια χοντρική τιμή στον ενδιαφερομενο που θέλει να μάθει αν θα του φτάσουν τα χρήματα για να ολοκληρώσει ένα στάδιο της οικοδομής;
Ευχαριστώ για όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Να υποθέσω ότι ο συνάδελφος έκανε τον χονδρικό υπολογισμό:
Ολικό εμβαδόν * 700€/τμ * 0,25
Ολικό εμβαδόν = 3 * 113,24 τμ
0,25 (25%)  είναι το ποσοστό συμμετοχής των χωματουργικών και του φέροντος οργανισμού από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα στο συνολικό κόστος της κατασκευής

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ακριβότερα υλικά για δάπεδα, λουτρά, κουζίνες, κουφώματα κ.λπ., το συνολικό κόστος θα αυξηθεί, δηλαδή τα 700€/τμ, αλλά δεν θα αυξηθεί το κόστος των χωματουργικών και φέροντος οργανισμού.

----------


## Giovanni

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρων ο τρόπος υπολογισμού σου!
Ο συνάδελφος Χρησιμοποιησε τα τετραγωνικά της οικοδομής που του έδωσα, (τα τετραγωνικά του υπογείου τα μείωσε κατά ένα ποσοστό που δεν ξέρω ) και το σύνολο το πολλαπλασιασε με το 300¤/τ.μ.  ( Λέγοντας μου οτι μέχρι τα μπετά έχουμε το 1/3 του συνολικού κόστους της οικοδομής).
Δεν υπάρχει πιο εκνευριστικό πράγμα απο το να ταλαιπωρήσε ώρες για να υπολογίσεις κάτι και ύστερα να βρίσκεις κάποιον να σου βγάζει σωστότερο αποτέλεσμα με μια απλή πράξη μερικών δευτερολεπτων.
Η εμπειρία, ....  ξέρω.
Και με τον δικό σου τρόπο βγάζω 60000 Ευρώ.   Οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι είναι το σωστότερο σαν κόστος μέχρι τα μπετά και όχι τα 97000 Ευρώ που υπολόγιζα εγώ.
Ψάχνοντας στο Ίντερνετ βρήκα διάφορες μεθοδολογίες, παρατηρώ όμως ότι έχουν τεράστιες αποκλίσεις ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ. Πολύ μεγαλύτερες και από τις δικές μου 97000!!

----------


## Kostas2002

Giovanni , εσύ δεν έχεις υπολογίσει μόνο τα μπετά.
Από ότι βλέπω έχεις υπολογίσει και σύνδεση υδραυλικών, αποχέτευσης με το κεντρικό σύστημα, Ηλεκτρικές εργασίες, Εργασίες μονώσεων (τι εννοείς εδώ; ). Έτσι ο ΠΥ βγαίνει μεγαλύτερος από 60000¤. Πόσο. Εσύ ξέρεις αφού μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις τα αντίστοιχα κόστη.

----------


## Giovanni

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω εμπειρία με τέτοιου είδους κοστολογησεις (εκτιμήσεις), ειδικά σε φάση που δεν έχεις συγκεκριμένα σχέδια στα χέρια σου, αλλά ο πελάτης σε ρωτάει, έχω αυτό το οικόπεδο, Πόσο θα μου κοστίσει περίπου υπόγειο, πυλωτή και Α όροφος μέχρι να ολοκληρώσω τα μπετά;

Για Εργασίες Μονώσεων εννοώ μονώσεις με DOW  υποστιλωματων, δοκαριών, της πλάκας της Πυλωτής και τυχόν υγρομονωση (στεγανοποιηση) των τοιχίων του υπογείου και των πεδιλων.

Τα αποτελέσματα που έβγαλα εγώ, πολύ φοβάμαι οτι είναι πολύ εκτός της πραγματικοτητας, μιας και από τον Χάρη και Άλλον συνάδελφο έβγαλα πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος. Από την άλλη σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες του Ίντερνετ που έχουν μεθόδους εκτίμησης κόστους, βγάζουν πολύ μεγαλύτερα κόστη!

----------


## Xάρης

Οι σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο ίσως δεν είναι ενημερωμένες.
Αν και τα υλικά ακριβαίνουν συνεχώς, το εργατικό κόστος μειώνεται λόγω της τεράστιας ανεργίας του κλάδου.

Οι τιμές φυσικά και παίζουν πολύ από περιοχή σε περιοχή, αλλά και από έργο σε έργο διαφοροποιούνται αναλόγως διαφόρων παραγόντων.
Για να κάνεις λοιπόν κάποιον σωστό προϋπολογισμό πρέπει να έχεις στατική μελέτη και να πάρεις προσφορές από τα συνεργεία που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Αλλιώς είναι δουλειές του ποδαριού με μεγάλη στατιστική απόκλιση (διασπορά) τιμών.

Για να πάρω τη δουλειά θα μπορούσα να πω μια χαμηλή τιμή και μετά να και το ένα που δεν είχαμε υπολογίσει να και το άλλο το πρόσθετο και τα 60 να γίνουν 90.

----------


## Giovanni

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.
Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες, αλλά όταν ο πελάτης σου ζητά να του πεις πόσο θα είναι περίπου το κόστος προκειμένου να ξέρει αν του φτάνουν τα λεφτά μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση των μπετων, το μόνο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να του δώσεις μια τιμη και να του εξηγήσεις  ότι πρόκειται για εκτίμηση και οχι δέσμευση και οτι χωρίς κάποια συγκεκριμένη μελετη μπροστά σου ειναι σίγουρο οτι το συγκεκριμένο ποσό θα είναι διαφορετικό από τα πραγματικά έξοδα.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε τίποτα απ' όσα έγραψες.

----------


## seismic

Ένας γρήγορος εμπειρικός τρόπος για να υπολογίσεις τα μπετά ( κυβικά ) μιας κατασκευής ( χωρίς υπόγεια ) είναι να πολλαπλασιάσεις το εμβαδόν των ορόφων με το 24.5 Μετά προσθέστε και τις βάσεις ( περίπου 1 m3 η κάθε μία.)
Δηλαδή αν έχουμε μία οικοδομή 100 m2 Χ 24,5 = 24,5 m3 + τις βάσεις.

----------


## Giovanni

Ευχαριστώ seismic.
Θα δοκιμάσω την μέθοδο που περιγράφεις.
Σαν εμβαδόν εννοείς μαζί και Ανοικτούς ημιυπαιθριους χώρους, βεράντες, κλιμακοστασιο ;
Για βάσεις τα πέδιλα της θεμελίωσης;

----------


## milt

σε αυτή την τιμή πχ 700 ευρώ/τμ ή 1000 ευρώ /τμ ή 1300 ευρώ/τμ κόστους κατασκευής οικοδομής περιλαμβάνονται ΦΠΑ και ΙΚΑ των εργασιών......???

επίσης κάπου έχω διαβάσει ότι τα μπετά μιας οικοδομής σε κυβικά είναι περίπου το 35% των επιφανειών δηλαδή έστω 100 τμ οικοδομής :

100Χ0,35= 35κυβικά
κόστος: 35 Χ250 = 8750 ευρώ + φπα + ικα.....ισχύει???

----------


## Xάρης

Στο εμβαδόν πρέπει να βάλεις και τους εξώστες και τη θεμελίωση.
Το 0,35 μπορεί να είναι και λιγότερο (0,30) αναλόγως του κτηρίου.

Στα 700€/τ.μ. το ΙΚΑ είναι μέσα. Ο ΦΠΑ όχι.

Όλα βέβαια σχετικά είναι και πολύ πολύ χονδρικά.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

το κόστος της οικοδομικής άδειας περίπου 100 ευρώ ανά τετραγωνικό περιλαμβάνει φπα ???(αν αφήσουμε για λίγο απο έξω την ελεύθερη διαπραγμάτευση) για να έχουμε μια βάση εκκίνησης .....

----------


## Xάρης

Δηλαδή για μια μονοκατοικία 200τ.μ. το κόστος των μελετών & επιβλέψεων είναι 20.000€;
Νομίζω ότι οι τιμές έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις από έργο σε έργο και από μηχανικό σε μηχανικό που δεν έχει νόημα η εκτίμηση κόστους ανά τ.μ.
Εξάλλου, εμείς δεν εκδίδουμε άδεια, μελέτες και επιβλέψεις κάνουμε και αν είμαστε εργολάβοι και την κατασκευή.
Άδεια εκδίδει η Υ.ΔΟΜ..
Το αναφέρω για να μην υποτιμούμε άθελά μας το επάγγελμά μας.

----------


## ntemhs

Μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να με διαφωτίσει για το κόστος κατασκευής κατοικίας με βάση τωρινά δεδομένα? Σκέφτομαι για να μειώσω το κόστος να μην φτιάξω καθόλου υπόγειο, επίσης προφανώς δεν θα συμπεριλάβω το κόστος της οικοδομικής αδείας όπως επίσης και ικα. Η οικοδομή σκοπεύω να είναι 400-500 τ.μ. Ευχαριστώ σε όποιον απαντήσει.

----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις ανέβασα ένα αρχείο που θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=1179

----------


## kour

Χοντρικά θα έλεγα ότι μια οικοδομή θέλει 1000€ κόστος κατασκευής. Αλλά αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ γενικό. εξαρτάται από πολλά. Πόσα τετραγωνικά, τιμές υλικών περιοχής, τι κατασκευή θα είναι κλπ.....  Εσύ θα κάνεις περίπου 500τμ και θέλεις να δεις το συνολικό κόστος ώστε να δεις αν θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις ή όχι το υπόγειο; Σε μια οικοδομή το 30-35% είναι τα μπετά. Για δες τα κυβικά σου συνολικά και κανε υπολογισμούς για το υπόγειο.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι από 01.01.2020, λόγω των ρυθμίσεων για nZEB, το κόστος κατασκευής αυξάνεται κατά 7%-10% κατά τις εκτιμήσεις μου.

----------


## aganatios

Καλημερα, Οταν λεμε πχ κοστος οικοδομης 1200€/τμ μετα επι ποια τετραγωνικα το πολ/ζουμε? Τα συνολικα τετραγωνικα μαζι με το υπογειο και το κλιμακοστασιο; Η τα τετραγωνικα των διαμερισματων?

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον τα τ.μ. των υπέργειων ορόφων, στα οποία θα συμπεριλάμβανα τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους, δηλαδή το κλιμακοστάσιο.
Το υπόγειο έχει άλλο κόστος κατασκευής, εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται ως χώρος στάθμευσης, αποθήκες, μηχανοστάσιο και όχι ως χώρος κύριας χρήσης με τις αντίστοιχες υποδομές.

----------

